# boots for the thick of leg



## EighteenHands (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello,

Here are some articles from my website discussing english and western boots...

EighteenHands ~ Let’s Talk About Western Boots…

EighteenHands ~ Let’s talk about Tall Boots…

My facebook fans have been talking about the Twisted X brand boots and also justin gypsy brand boots. Twisted X makes a line of boots for "all around" use including a western style paddock sneaker, a barn clog, and several western style barn boots. I have been told that these boots come in wide for broad feet. A lot of my fans really like Twisted X brand boots for wide feet and curvey calves.

Hope that helps.

xoxo

Lizzy


----------

